# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Mirena, ongesteld

## Rian1991

Hallo,
heb 2 weken geleden een mirena laten plaatsen. Ik weet dat je dan heel lang ongesteld(of wat bloeding) kan zijn. Maar heb sinds die dag van plaatsing, elke avond weer diezelfde steken als toen hij geplaatst was... Weet iemand toevallig of dit normaal is? Want ben bang, dat als ik naar dokter ermee ga, dat ik dan weer naar de gynaecoloog moet en dat die er dan aan moet prutsen oid en het deed mij al verschrikkelijk pijn...

Groetjes Rian

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Rian,

Vervelend zeg dat je sinds de plaatsing elke dag pijnlijke steken hebt!
In deze post had iemand hier ook last vn, uit een echo bleek dat het spiraaltje wel goed zat maar omdat het zo pijnlijk was hebben ze de mirena toch eruit gehaald.
Kan zijn dat de mirena niet goed zit waardoor je er zoveel last van hebt, kan zijn dat je lichaam nog moet wennen aan dat vreemde spiraal in je lichaam en kan zijn dat je lichaam de spiraal niet accepteren kan.
Ondanks dat het eng is zou ik toch naar de huisarts gaan, want met zulke pijn rondlopen of elke keer een paracetamol of ibuprofen te nemen tegen de pijn is ook niet goed!
Succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

